

SimpleGeo's response to Google's Latitude API - bjonathan
http://blog.simplegeo.com/post/614361443/simplegeo-and-googles-latitude-api

======
alex1
The SimpleGeo post talks about finding coffee shops near a user's coordinates
(reverse geocoding)... isn't this what the Google Places API does? Or would
the AUP of the Places API limit developers where SimpleGeo would not?

Google Places API: <http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/places/>

~~~
adrianwaj
Google Places gives all business for a given location and radius (you can then
grab expanded listings of whatever's found), but not specific businesses like
coffee shops, however this kind of functionality will probably come soon, and
for server side lookups.

The closest Places gets now to a specific lookup for a business in a certain
location is just on the client side after manual keyword entry, using the
GoogleBar:
[http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/javascript/v2...](http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/javascript/v2/examples/control-
googlebar.html) (type coffee)

------
doron
I can only say that as a provocative statement to start a conversation going
and get to the meat, its pretty awesome.

Is there a video available of this exchange?

